# 6 or 8' fence



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Put 2 stakes/post in the ground just over 8' tall

run a string between them at 6' & 8' & then see which fence blocks out enough


----------



## snosurfa7 (Nov 30, 2007)

This is the kind of fence I would use:

http://www.fencewholesale.com/FWS Images/wood/woodgothic.jpg


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

The problem with a taller fence, IMO, is as much as it keeps people out, it also keeps all your views in. It can really shrink down the feeling in your back yard. The fence in my backyard is only about 4' and is not a privacy type - has done a great job of keeping the dog in and the kids from the park out. I don't think you need to go as high as 8' to get the job done, unless you REALLY want to keep the outside world out of your life (and your views of the outside world too).

My fence, from pre-purchase inspection - the only picture I have of it:


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Before you build, check your local codes. I believe around me anything over 6' has to be set back a certain distance from your property line.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

jerryh3 said:


> Before you build, check your local codes. I believe around me anything over 6' has to be set back a certain distance from your property line.



I was just going to say that too. Here, if you live on a corner lot you cannot have a privacy fence, as it can obstruct driver's views of oncoming traffic. We also can't have a non-privacy fence over a certain height... it's complicated, I know that. Make sure you check it out first.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

In many locales, you can erect a 6' fence easily, but to put up an 8' fence takes a special permit. In Missouri, where I live, if you put up any fence on the road side of your property, you are liable for damage if someone drives into your yard and hits it. So talk to your insurance company, before you install it.


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Where I live, fences over 6' are not allowed by code.


----------



## snosurfa7 (Nov 30, 2007)

Luckily, despite all of the codes here, an 8' fence is allowed so long as it is set back at least 30' from a public right away...which would make my fence ok. It would only be for my backyard...the front will stay open.

I might try to buy a 6' and 8' piece and get a better idea.

Which leads me to something I have to look into now...I was also planning a split rail fence along my front yard and the sidewalk to keep people from walking into the front yard and the occasional person who decides to drive on it...which would also work only if I used no-maintenance materials and landscaped the area - but now you are saying its a liability if someone hits it while driving? Even if installed to permit? 

What if I put bushes/shrubs there instead? Still liable too? 

thanks for all the replies


----------

